# Facebook fan pages?



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone use them specifically for photography? I decided to start one recently...if you guys are interested hit mine up and id love to see if others have them too for some networking.

link is in my signature.


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> Anyone use them specifically for photography? I decided to start one recently...if you guys are interested hit mine up and id love to see if others have them too for some networking.
> 
> link is in my signature.



My wife and I  use facebook to advertise for the resort. I  post up a lot of pic there to keep our guests wanting to come back for another visit.

Chito Beach | Facebook


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 6, 2010)

oh cool ill check it out!


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> oh cool ill check it out!



I just "liked" your site


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you! I hope you enjoy...not much on there but ill have some more coming soon!


----------



## swoop_ds (Nov 7, 2010)

I use a fanpage for photography.  I try to tag the bride in the pictures after the shoot so that all of her friends see the pictures.  It's slowly building in 'fans'.  And according to google analytics I do get visitors to my site from it.


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

I used a fanpage for a while, paid to advertise and got floodloads of work out of it whilst i was advertising it. I'd recommend it as a start up thing, offer special deals on it - the only problem with a fanpage rather than an 'event' is that you can't message people, you can only post updates; which not alot of people notice but yeah, loved it! Great networking!


----------



## chito beach (Nov 7, 2010)

ChevyBaby said:


> I used a fanpage for a while, paid to advertise and got floodloads of work out of it whilst i was advertising it. I'd recommend it as a start up thing, offer special deals on it - the only problem with a fanpage rather than an 'event' is that you can't message people, you can only post updates; which not alot of people notice but yeah, loved it! Great networking!



I dont use a fan page but actual account and must befriend each user.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't do much with it but I do have one:
Christopher Nauman Photography | Facebook


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

chito beach said:


> ChevyBaby said:
> 
> 
> > I used a fanpage for a while, paid to advertise and got floodloads of work out of it whilst i was advertising it. I'd recommend it as a start up thing, offer special deals on it - the only problem with a fanpage rather than an 'event' is that you can't message people, you can only post updates; which not alot of people notice but yeah, loved it! Great networking!
> ...



That's great - you must get a lot out of that? My problem is that I'm really shy in myself as well as not feeling confident with my work yet, hopefully one day...


----------



## chito beach (Nov 7, 2010)

ChevyBaby said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> > ChevyBaby said:
> ...




This page is more to keep our past guests up to date and informed..keep em wanting to come back.  

We can directly associate 20% of our reservations back to Facebook.

I should start a fan page for Chito Beach Resort........


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I decided against an actual friend page vs fan page because everything else is directed to my website for pricing and connections. Just a good network source


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

Facebook really can be a geniius place for people trying to get a business going and organise big events

Chito, you should!


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 7, 2010)

chito beach...yes you should, its not as personal. My whole thing about fan pages is that they dont have to get into your personal details. Like i post on my facebook about my day and random thoughts and silly customers i deal with day to day. i would rather not subject my fans of my photography to that stuff. More on my expeditions and work ive been doing. that would go a long way with your business! especially for promotions.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 7, 2010)

I also want to thank everyone who has "liked" my page....if you want share the page with other friends that might be interested in my photography.


----------



## joeamy05 (Nov 7, 2010)

I started my fan page not too long ago and I think it's brought quite a few referrals.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 7, 2010)

oh cool! i added you!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 7, 2010)

I've had one for a little while. I mostly post updates when I 1)update my blog/website, 2)have an event I want to advertise, 3)want to give away a free small print or something to keep people interested. I also try to post one or two photos a week as a "photo of the day" kind of thing. I think it works pretty well.

Ironside Photography | Facebook


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 7, 2010)

added! what do u sell through etsy?


----------



## ghache (Nov 8, 2010)

Facebook page is a must imo, if you know alot of people, you get exposed to alot of people really quick. ive got most of my shoots through facebook.


----------



## eric-holmes (Nov 8, 2010)

Eric Holmes Photography | Facebook


----------



## kylehess10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Facebook is my number 1 source for my clients. It works and it's well worth it. I was able to post a video up a few days ago that was made for my website and that got so many hits which was also passed along to more people.


Here's mine:

Kyle Hess Photography | Facebook


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just started my Facebook fan page last night. 

W. Photography | Facebook

Hopefully this helps me out quite a bit.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Nov 8, 2010)

I am still trying to devise a way to sell prints through Etsy...hopefully I'll figure it out soon


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 17, 2010)

im hoping to get my followers to 500 before the year is over. maybe my stuff sucks? i dont know. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## GerryDavid (Nov 18, 2010)

I use both a personal facebook page and fan page for work.

One big drawback to a fan page is you do not get notified when stuff happens, like someone posting on your wall, on an album or on a picture, or when someone becomes a fan or "likes" your business.

I tried to use it to get some senior portrait work last summer which didnt pan out, but on the plus side I increased my "friends" from about 200 to almost 1000 people, so Ive got a pretty good network of people in my community.  Its starting to pay off, ive gotten some portrait work from it.  Its also useful in keeping up with existing contacts.

The events can also be useful in getting word out.  I haven't had much success from them yet, but I just started a new Christmas family portrait event and sent it out to 600+ people on my contact list, those in this area.  Hopefully itll bring in some business.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 18, 2010)

We also use one.
Few days after event or few hrs after portrait shoot we usually put up a blog along with few pics on FB where we can tag people in it.
Its a nice idea and so far we haven't heard any clients complaining in regards.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Nov 18, 2010)

I made one because my regular facebook was getting flooded with my clients photo's and stuff. I didn't transfer anything over, but I am slowly getting to only posting new stuff on it. I use it to post new blog and website updates and what not. For actually advertising out to people I use my regular facebook as it reaches more people. Here it is. 

Login | Facebook


----------



## illbowhunter (Nov 18, 2010)

Haven't got one but from what I have been hearing I think I will be setting one up.


----------



## JWellman (Nov 18, 2010)

swoop_ds said:


> I use a fanpage for photography.  I try to tag the bride in the pictures after the shoot so that all of her friends see the pictures.  It's slowly building in 'fans'.  And according to google analytics I do get visitors to my site from it.


Swoop, very nice flash site... I really enjoyed it.  You might be aware (or not) but when I clicked your "Facebook" link on your flash site, and also the top "Blog" link in the menu, the buttons did not work in Google Chrome.  They were fine in FF and IE.  Not a biggie but I thought I'd let you know!



GerryDavid said:


> One big drawback to a fan page is you do not get notified when stuff happens, like someone posting on your wall, on an album or on a picture, or when someone becomes a fan or "likes" your business.



I totally agree!  Why in the world would they not notify the Admin when a reply is made?  Given the capabilities that Facebook has, I think their set-up is ludicrous!  Hopefully they will make changes for business owners soon. 

I also use Facebook both personally and for my business.  What I've noticed is how quickly the search engines pick up the content.  That is a definite plus.  99% of my projects have been from referrals. I think if you are fairly good at something, word of mouth is your best friend. 

For what it's worth, my business site on Facebook Click Here


----------



## JWellman (Nov 18, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> im hoping to get my followers to 500 before the year is over. maybe my stuff sucks? i dont know. any help would be appreciated!


Added myself to that count!


----------



## cardinals1970 (Nov 19, 2010)

I also think having a facebook fan page is a good way to build buisness or at least I hope so lol. I set one up myself I haven't done a whole lot to push it at this time do to health reasons but I at least got it started.

Purlee Photography/Facebook


----------



## BrianLy (Nov 25, 2010)

Kevin Chu Photography | Facebook
Check him out! He has a web site too.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a facebook fan page and I love it! I get a ton of business from facebook! BECOME A FAN! Im going to go and fan those already listed! 
Login | Facebook


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 2, 2010)

THanks everybody! Ive added everyone too!


----------



## ~babas~ (Dec 11, 2010)

you are welcome on my page too!

my business page

my twitter

and my portfolio and blog

thanks, have a nice day!


----------

